
LaunchDarkly raised $21M to help companies test and control software features - bje
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/04/this-start-up-helps-companies-turn-new-features-on-and-off.html
======
mryall
Congrats, LD team! We use your tool every day - it's incredible how easy
you've made it to drag a slider and get automated progressive rollout of
features to our customers.

------
tcsf
It turns out that building and managing flags by yourself is a huge PITA,
excited to see what’s next from this team

------
bberenberg
Great team, loved working with them in the past.

